# this cant be good (id help please)



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

found a few of these cant be good 
friend of foe?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks like a sponge so my gious is good but im not 100%

i think thoes kind thrive in bad water


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hmmm ok im trying to research thanks so far


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

sponge+1
good filter eater. I got lots in my back overflow chamber


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Name it bob


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

really wow thanks guys because I found like thirty more


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Bob Hmmmmm that's a good name LOL


Reckon said:


> Name it bob


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The only way you can be sure is if it is wearing some square pants...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Its a pineapple sponge. Good filter feeder. Harmless, good for the tank
Will wax, wane, with available nutrients


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

hahahaha well thanks guys im happy its harmless


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*check it out*

well everything else is doing great


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sailfin tangs grow quite large when adult (think dessert plate or bigger), just to let you know. What size is your tank? Things are looking happy in there. 

Anthony


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Dietmar said:


> Its a pineapple sponge. Good filter feeder. Harmless, good for the tank
> Will wax, wane, with available nutrients


Pineapple sponge?! Ok, now you HAVE to name it Spongebob! It's just too much of a coincidence...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya thanks anthony it will not be able to live out its life in this tank I kinda rescued it from a friend.


----------

